# At Last!



## windrivermaiden (Oct 22, 2008)

Wedding at Mission Inn, Riverside, CA 

Printed in Gum Dichromate on #300 Blockinford rough press watercolor paper.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Terri...what do you think?


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I overlooked this!  I absolutely _love_ your wedding work with gum. I bet your clients are thrilled to get something this unique.

This technique just blows me away; all these layers of applied color - and yet you've nailed the skin tones. Your background detail is exquisite!

:hail: Makes me want to have a special event just so I could hire you.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 3, 2008)

Skintones are by far the hardest thing to produce. It is such a slippery slope between not enough of a color or too much....and of course X4 colors and the interaction between the colors.

...and the clients got tears in their eyes...even the guy.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice effect! Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## compur (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice.

How many colors did it take?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 28, 2008)

compur said:


> Very nice.
> 
> How many colors did it take?


 
This is true 4 color process. 4 colors, cyan, magenta, yellow and black. 4 corresponding negatives. I mix my own hues with several different watercolor pigments to get what works best for me right now.

I have tried doing some spot color too. Where a pure color is added with its own negative. Interesting. but adds a few more steps to the process.


----------

